# Big point WU's



## binsky3333 (Mar 15, 2009)

Whats up with the huge 1680 point work units that take like 10 hours? What happen to like old ones that were like 320 points and go done in like 1 hour and 30 mins? Is there like a setting i can set to only except small point work units?


----------



## Kursah (Mar 15, 2009)

I mentioned this yesterday, I've seen them on both NV folding rigs recently. I dunno what happened to the smaller ones, they're still around but these 5903's seem to have taken priority, so hopefully some good comes from them research-wise. I have my GTX260 and 9600GT cranking them out, I'd say just be patient, more WU's will come your way that you can burn through faster. My biggest worry is when the clients are closed for gaming/shut-down the possiblity of corruption is greater with larger WU's since they take longer to complete. But so-far-so-good.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 15, 2009)

Thankfully I have only gotten one of those large WU's.  They really piss me off, they take too long!


----------



## binsky3333 (Mar 15, 2009)

hmmm well this sucks oh well just like kursah said we will jst have to wait them out.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 15, 2009)

Ive gotten nothing but those for a couple days now, actually my PPD went up foling those.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 15, 2009)

Expect more.  The trial phase for the GPU2 client has moved on.  This happens with every client, small WUs when it is first released, then large work units once the client is established.  It happened with the SMP client and the PS3 client the same way.

And yes, the fact that they are bigger and take longer is factored into how many points they are worth.  So your PPD should go up, mine has.


----------



## binsky3333 (Mar 15, 2009)

ok


----------



## binsky3333 (Mar 15, 2009)

Wait i have one question... i kno its such a noob question but i forget the answer. The cooler your card runs, will the better it preform?


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 15, 2009)

not really. My GTX280 is the old 65nm tech and it folds at around 80*C and its just fine. They do tend to OC better if they are kept cooler, which will increase performance!


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 15, 2009)

I crunched through a 1680 pointer this morning, then boom! another one straight after. I get around 6-7K PPD on those, yet only 8K odd on the 300 pointers haha.


----------



## binsky3333 (Mar 15, 2009)

Im only getting 3600ppd on my 8800gts with these 1680's.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 15, 2009)

It was inevitable with the popularity of f@H. With less time transmitting/receiving work, the GPU is doing more work per 24 hr period. This also takes a huge load off the assignment servers(which has been F@H's Achilles heel). I know we complain about the points, but it's a level playing field and everyone is getting the same work units.


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 15, 2009)

Would this be the cause of FahMon no longer saying the GPU Cores are now "Unknown"?  Started showing that when it downloaded the new project info last night.


----------

